# beading pictures



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

hello guys anyone fancy posting their favorite beading pics?

here is mine to start


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Been posted before these, but I don't have any other current ones:-


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

wow they are very tall and round


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That's Meguiar's #16 for you :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

colly 915 (a while ago now)


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Viper said:


> That's Meguiar's #16 for you :thumb:


I must admit, I used #16 a few weeks ago after reading one of DaveKG's write up, it really is that good. I'm waiting for some rain here in sunny Guernsey, then I can get a pic up :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Collinite 476S


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice cloud reflections there ^^^ :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's my fave's!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

What did you use there Woody?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Veedub18 said:


> What did you use there Woody?


SRP and EGP, but it now also has Colly 476s on and beads even better! :thumb:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> SRP and EGP, but it now also has Colly 476s on and beads even better! :thumb:


People seem surprised that SRP and EGP beads I have found!


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Colli 476...










:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

kingtheydon said:


> People seem surprised that SRP and EGP beads I have found!


Yeah they do, but it is a very user friendly winning combination that is also very cheap and good value for money! :thumb:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Pics are crap but a couple of My baby wearing Blue Velvet


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> SRP and EGP, but it now also has Colly 476s on and beads even better! :thumb:


Good work, great beads :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Some from last week....

Zaino Z5 and Z2...


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Couple of mine:

Zymol Concours:










RG55:










A DVD 










BOS on Carbon:



















I'm sure I have more, but can't find them.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Zymol Vintage


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

some of mine


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Beading on a spoon I used when I melted my Colli 476 and 915.

You didn't say it had to be on a car. 

Sorry about the fuzzy picture.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

My fave pic, wearing a couple of coats of Colly 476


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

A few pics of FK1000P on my EO Focus ST on Sunday after a nice shower. Check out the flakes in the water bubble !:thumb:


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Woah.. That's other-worldly alien landscape type beading there.... :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

6 weeks after applying OOS, 2 weeks since washing 



























Sorry for fone pics :thumb:


----------



## froggy36 (Nov 16, 2008)

pete's 53


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Couple of pics that a friend took of his car after i worked on it, used Dodo Juice Supernatural


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

i love these photos chaps:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't laugh... TurtleWax Metallic.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

After a fresh coat of Turtle wax naturals carnauba wax










This one is 3 months after waxing with turtle wax platinum series wax


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump!

My clio with a layer of Natty's Blue that has been on for 2 months 



















Bonnet has a layer of Colli 476 on


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

BOS on the 'Roc.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nissan Almera finished with SV Onyx










BMW 323i finished with SV Crystal Rock


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

1 coat of Collinite 915, prepped with Lime Prime










Sorry for the crappy late nite phone picture


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

2 applications of Mirror Image


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Nissan Almera finished with SV Onyx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it me or do the 45 quid onyx beads look alot better than its 500 quid Crystal Rock big brother?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> is it me or do the 45 quid onyx beads look alot better than its 500 quid Crystal Rock big brother?


Could be the angle of the panels, whether the water was dirty, panel dirt and prep - loads of thing affect the beads, its hard unless the panel is the same and the prep is the same to make comparisons...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

could well be Dave 

heres another from me, Chemical guys new look trim gel on a black textured wingmirror


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

Dodo Supernatural on my Supra


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Note to self................sort ot a feckin macro lense !!! :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Rickeh said:


>


What a terrific photo! :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

rickeh. love that first shot mate its stunning


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

some nice shots there guys:thumb:


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

Cheers guys. You wouldn't think it was taken with a lowly camera phone


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

*FK1000p*

Not great pic's taken on mobile phone


----------



## TomW (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok finally got webspace sorted, so here's one of the new (picked up two weeks ago) car and one of beading (one coat Dodo SN on the bonnet).

Excuse poor photos (camera phone and crap photographer)


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

ag hd wax


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

well after 4 hours of cleaning,washing,polishing and waxing my car my cat decides to sleep on it for the night and there was mud,hair and paws all over the place this morning.

gave it a quick wash and took some beading shots.. used autoglym hd wax


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

ooh, ooh I love Beading shots, my turn, my turn,lol.

Dodo Austinacious








Dodo SN








Citrus Bling


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beading Ell!



















The wife now talks about beading too!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

'S like some 70's Z-rated horror movie:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

pretty chuft with mine


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I still love these 2 beading shots - taken a year or so ago on my old Impreza sport - if i recall either with harly wax or zymol carbon:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Rickeh said:


> Dodo Supernatural on my Supra


any chance of getting a high res copy via email ? make a nice desktop :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh same here - I'd love that for my wallpaper!!! :argie: :speechles


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

already is my wallpaper :thumb:


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Victoria Concours on ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

SRP and EGP after a very light shower


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Supernatural and FROST:lol::lol:



















More supernatural:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

All beading pics look brilliant.:thumb:


----------



## Andre123 (Aug 19, 2009)

Klasse Sealant Glaze


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

Lump said:


> any chance of getting a high res copy via email ? make a nice desktop :thumb:





wee_green_mini said:


> Oh same here - I'd love that for my wallpaper!!! :argie: :speechles


Oops sorry guys I missed your posts I don't get on here as much as I should  If you still want a copy just PM me your email address and i'll send it over.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

2x coats of Colly 845 Liquid Insulator Wax (on top of CG EZ Creme glaze). 5 weeks after application (car not washed during this period either).

See: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141591


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

we all love the beading pics but what exactly are we aiming for ?

Im guessing it would be as near to a sphere as possible? like when you played with mercury in chem at school


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

I liked this one recently as the reflections made the spheres look like balls.


----------



## n1ckster (Oct 14, 2009)

Loving the frost pics Grinnall !


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Blue Velvet









BV + Red Mist


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

got some new better ones of
multiple layers of Werkstat


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Rain on freshly clayed and Rotary'd paint - no wax/sealant.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The roof of my wee Mini tonight. Been in the Paisley rain since 5pm- ish, had Red Mist Put on yesterday, washed and 1 layer Britemax 6P Liquid Wax the night before that.

These are my first beading photos I'm particularly proud of the bottom one. 

Unless you count my spoon beading photos.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool love the beading guys.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144947


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

A few of mine when frozen


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow amazing round tall beads on the mini, need to get some red mist too i think!


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> View attachment 10649


Looks like bubble-wrap


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I love this one. Bit of a birds eye effect due to the sh1tty small lens on the camera!


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Collinite 915


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Colli 845




























DG Trackclaw;



















Using ONR and Opti-Seal these days, superb beading and sheeting! No pics as yet though.

C


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That bottom one looks like a picture the Hubble telescope would take Chris!

LOVE IT!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL! cheers WGM :thumb:


----------



## Vector78 (Oct 13, 2009)

And here is mine... 

3M № 09377









Wurth № 893 0 126









Meguiar's № M26


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cant remember who did this one but here you go


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

My frozen beads from the middle of this week, the golf is wearing one coat of AG HD wax, which is now over 6 months old. A really great wax it has to be said :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Colli 476s


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> 'S like some 70's Z-rated horror movie:


Take me to your Beader..


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

AG SRP.

Roof









Spoiler









A mix of frost and water


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered some Britemax #6P so will definetly post up some beading pics when it arrives. 

Could anyone tell me, how would i create 'natural' beading, as if it rained, without it actually raining (car is garaged). Mist water with a spraybottle?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You could use a hose attachment on the spray or mist setting from a height therefore creating the illusion or rain...

PS. You won't regret going Britemax with any of their goodies, it's top stuff.


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

I must take a pic of my gfs mums car, as i just done a combination of the following:
pb black hole glaze
dodo juice lime prime
purple haze pro
blue velvet
fk1000p

I also left 24 hours between each soft and hard wax and sealent cure time in the garage.The funny thing is i detailed this car 3 weeks ago, and since then its been inside the garage as she says she just likes looking at how clean and shiney it is.So im guessing with 24 hour cure times between aplications and since it was finished its been in a garage, that should of all sealed perfectly.I dont think rain will touch it!lol!


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

BOS on a C280










Fk on a 335i


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Carlack on Rolls Royce Phantom



















Colly on Jag




























and lastly supernatural on Bentley GTC :thumb:










Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> BOS on a C280
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this FK1000P?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Not the best, but the only one i have :lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

kdskeltec said:


> Carlack on Rolls Royce Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the happy xmas is a nice touch!! look likes mercury!...Same back to you:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Theres some cracking shots in here, must get some of my new ones up, makes me want to stand outside just to look at the beading lol


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------

